# Agfa Isolette II Tractor's



## jcdeboever (Dec 20, 2016)

Finally got a couple roll's from this camera processed. Scale focus is definitely different. I think I can do better with this camera with a little practice. I need to get better at developing as well. No edit other than scale down.  #1-3 HP5 , R76 ...#4-6 XP2, R76

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 20, 2016)

Excellent set!


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 20, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Excellent set!



Thank you very much.

Really? You think they are good technically? I think I have been looking at digital too much, these are pleasantly different.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 20, 2016)

Tractors are always good! 

Depends; if you're doing the printing, then there are a few areas for improvement such as leveling and for one like the little Rumley in #3, a bit of careful dodging & burning on the wheels and around the radiator would have helped, but overall, they're pretty good!


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 20, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Tractors are always good!
> 
> Depends; if you're doing the printing, then there are a few areas for improvement such as leveling and for one like the little Rumley in #3, a bit of careful dodging & burning on the wheels and around the radiator would have helped, but overall, they're pretty good!



Ok, good to know. I guess I thought it was blasphemy to edit film photo's digitally.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 20, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Tractors are always good!
> ...


Not at all, but you do get bonus points for doing it in a wet darkroom!


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 20, 2016)

tirediron said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


Thanks bud. 

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 20, 2016)

Scanning and digitally edit is bomb.

As a neophyte to B&W developing, there are wonderful. I was thinking to myself, hey, these look like film ... then I realized that they are film.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 20, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Scanning and digitally edit is bomb.
> 
> As a neophyte to B&W developing, there are wonderful. I was thinking to myself, hey, these look like film ... then I realized that they are film.


Yes sir, film. I used the sunny 16 rule with these but not quite right right. Thanks. 

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 20, 2016)

Sunny 16 ... love it! lol


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 20, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Sunny 16 ... love it! lol


I had no flipping idea what I was doing, I made this paper turning thingy printed off the internet.... I looked as stupid as I did when I got caught peeing in the laundry tub....

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

